# Keeping Plants



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Is it me or is it impossible? My tank looks so nice with plants, and the fish seem alot happier, but I can't be bothered to keep replacing them every bloody week!

The fish seem to attack them all the time, the pots never stay put, and they just die real quick 

Do yours live?


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

my plants lasted for ages when i had my tank, they need an appropiate light on e.g sunglow tube, and plants need food adding to water i used to use the king british one


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Kay73 said:


> my plants lasted for ages when i had my tank, they need an appropiate light on e.g sunglow tube, and plants need food adding to water i used to use the king british one


Hmm, i used the food, maybe ill try a new bulb


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

my plants are fine and i dont feed them  didnt know you had to LOL


----------



## daveleeuk (Jan 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> my plants are fine and i dont feed them  didnt know you had to LOL


What plants do you have? maybe im buying the wrong kind


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

daveleeuk said:


> What plants do you have? maybe im buying the wrong kind


Aint got a clue


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

Cabomba, elodia, amazon sword grew well, cant think what else i had and i didn't keep my book


----------

